
350,000 req/s Flask like async python web framework - zepolen
http://vibora.io/
======
zepolen
Reddit discussion:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/8scbgm/fast_asynchr...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/8scbgm/fast_asynchronous_and_sexy_python_web_framework/)

------
ainiriand
I think it is an amazing project, just a small suggestion, dont use this
expression on the homepage 'pipelined crap'. It is a bit unprofessional from
my point of view.

